# fan motor



## Hudge (Apr 17, 2013)

im in the process of mounting a bracket for a fan motor. i was wondering if there was an angle above the outboard i needed to adhere to. i have a 16x60 alweld with a 13 hp airmotor. 
im wondering if the weight of the air motor would cause the rear of the boat to draft more water making the air motor not as economical

thanks, New Guy!!!


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Air motor*

The correct angle is high enough that the prop dont hit your outboard. Thats about as scientific as you can get on it. I guess it could be made more complicated but the end result it needs to be mounted where the prop doesnt come into contact with anything or anybody..


----------



## Hudge (Apr 17, 2013)

10-4 sir thank ya just wanted to make sure i overthink things sometimes!!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Make sure you can still remove your outboards cowling


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

also remember to take in account for any jack plate movement or tilt


----------

